# equipment



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeast, of course. Maybe acid blend, tannin, pectic enzyme, various yeast nutrients, depending on what your recipe calls for.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Sounds to me like you just need honey, water, and yeast and your set to get started.

Check out a homebrew club in your area. It helps to watch all the gadgets being used ro understand better. It is also fun to share.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Ask your friend over for your inaugural batch... always good to have a mentor! I'd recommend a hydrometer for sure, a rubber stopper if it's not on the airlock. You can use bleach to sanitize (2 oz in 5 gallons), but be sure to rinse VERY well. Eventually you'll want a bottle filler wand that fits in the end of your siphon tube and caps.


----------

